
NPM is tangled in a bitter cultural battle as it tries to make money - jeremiahlee
https://www.businessinsider.com/npm-employees-layoffs-resignations-unionization-nlrb-bogensberger-schlueter-voss-2019-6
======
jeremiahlee
Get around the paywall:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190812203131/https://www.busin...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190812203131/https://www.businessinsider.com/npm-
employees-layoffs-resignations-unionization-nlrb-bogensberger-schlueter-
voss-2019-6)

